# Smilie shortcuts not working???



## TeeSee (Jan 16, 2003)

Smilies don't work when I click on them. If I try to click on one of them to insert in a post, my browser jumps to the very top of the page. Very strange. This is true in Netscape 7.2 and IE 6.0. I can insert smilies by typing them in, though. It's just the shortcuts to the right of the text box that don't work properly. Is it just me that has this problem?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Mine all work  IE7


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

You may have JavaScript turned off or blocked with a firewall setting. Works fine here in Firefox.

Sorry


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

:up:


----------



## TeeSee (Jan 16, 2003)

I don't know what might have caused this problem but it works fine now after I removed and reinstalled java. Thanks, David. 

And thanks for all the support, Mike.


----------

